# DeeALusby



## Iowabeeman (Mar 9, 2003)

Allen Dick has an extensive discussion of the border situation on his website. I don't recall the address but if you type in Honeybeeworld on a search, it should come up.


----------



## Clayton (Dec 8, 2000)

I don't believe the border is open yet. But it is under review and may very well be open soon from last I heard.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

I have been paying fair attention to the boarder opening, and dont know where you got this from, Dee.

Ian


----------



## txbeeguy (Jan 9, 2003)

Ian, it certainly came as no surprise to me that she never answered your question (she's choosen to ignore it twice).


----------



## mark williams (Jan 19, 2003)

It is better to remain silent & be thought stupid ,Than to speak up & remove all doubt.haha >>>>Mark


----------



## Dee A. Lusby (Oct 4, 2000)

Hi Ian, Mark and TxBeeguy(?)

If you believe that, you younsters don't know me very well.

In fact I probably said more then I should have for possible paths into Canada and when.Forgot others might not have access.

Dee-


----------



## beeman 202 (Jan 8, 2003)

Are you involved in a clandestine illegal smuggling operation? Or just advocating such opps-eration?


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

****. I was hoping you knew something i didn't about the boarder issue. 
If you ask me, the CHC has their head up there *** and should just push american queen import. I'm not so sure about packages, but I feel importing queens is a good compromise. Instead they are allowing the smaller hobby type beekeepers control the industry, compermise is not in their nature. Well, I wont go on anyfurther about this,

Ian

[This message has been edited by Ian (edited October 30, 2003).]


----------

